# G'day from ANOTHER Aussie!!



## bradr (Jan 31, 2010)

G'day fellas!!

Just to keep the Aussie ratio up, I thought I should join.

Always been interested in all things aeronautical although mostly with my feet on the ground, sadly.

I have a keen interest in Australian Military History and collect war medals to Australians as well as building models of Australian military items. When I can, I try and combine both hobbies and build a kit of something related to a medal group I have in my collection - which includes aircraft.

I am also wanting to build a model of some of the aircraft my uncles flew in WWII - but more on that for another thread.

cheers,

bj


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bradr.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome aboard bj.


----------



## otftch (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome.
Ed


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 1, 2010)

G'day Brad, welcome to the forum from a fellow countryman.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi BJ and welocme to the family


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard Brad


----------



## imalko (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello and welcome mate. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Feb 1, 2010)

Cheers and welcome from Perth 8)

Peter


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Strewth, another Aussie Orc
we sit idly by while their numbers grow
Middle Earth will fall and a new age of darkness will be upon us

Welcome fella


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 1, 2010)

I swear.....Horse might as well move his server down under. 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2010)

I tell ya, they're on a huge take over bid! Hi mate, welcome form England.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Bradr. 8)


Wheels


----------



## bradr (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey thanks for the warm welcome, fellas (and ladies?)
Already I've received some valuable help and I hope that, as time goes on, I can return the favours - if not to the ones involved, then at least to others.
cheers,
bj


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 2, 2010)

Greetings from the New Jersey Shore!

TO


----------



## N4521U (Feb 3, 2010)

and a greeting from Botany Bay!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 3, 2010)

Geeze.... another "digger". You'll fit in just fine, Mate. Wayne and the others from the land of Oz will be glad to
greet you. Enjoy the place, I sez......
 
Charles


----------



## Heinz (Feb 3, 2010)

G'day Brad, welcome mate.


8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2010)

Jesus...not a bl**dy 'nother one.....AND he's from Adelaide too! 

.....Well I guess he must be alright then!!

Welcome mate..


----------



## bradr (Feb 4, 2010)

Hahahahaha!!

Yes, from Adelaide, too but now living in the Barossa - not too many places in the world where I can be an hour from the centre of a capital city but have the peace and quiet of country life.

The only problem is, there are no hobby shops up here so it's either a trip to town or have something posted to me - no such thing as a free lunch!!

cheers,

bj


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2010)

Then you need to talk to my mate Craig at Aeroworks...doesn't get any better than that!

AeroWorks
20 The Strand
Colonel Light Gardens
SA 5041

Phone/Fax - 61 8 8357 4756
Email - [email protected]

Lots of stuff, great prices and good service!


----------

